# [2012] W. 57th - 3 in a studio?



## thinkoflaura (Feb 24, 2012)

We're thinking of using points to book a studio at W. 57th for 4 nights -- we are 1 adult and 1 child.  there's a chance my husband will be able to meet up with us for 1 or 2 nights.  

how strict are they about the "maximum occupancy = 2" thing?  we'd be fine in one bed (it's a king, and at home, our 6 year old sometimes crashes w/us in our queen...)

would love to hear your experiences or advice.

thx


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 24, 2012)

They are not that strict.
Once I stayed in 1BR with hubby and three kids (two are teenagers).
Youngest one was sleeping with me and two older ones were sleeping on sofa bed. Master bed is a king size, so it was ok.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 24, 2012)

thinkoflaura said:


> We're thinking of using points to book a studio at W. 57th for 4 nights...
> How strict are they about the "maximum occupancy = 2" thing?



Just sneek him up the back stairs when no one's looking.  <kidding>
As long as you don't make a nuisance of yourselves, you'll be fine.


----------



## thinkoflaura (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for the feedback!!!  i feel better now.:whoopie:


----------



## JohnPaul (Feb 24, 2012)

Just be sure to say the correct number (2) if anyone asks.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 24, 2012)

I have no experience with this specific location but I have had trouble in the past.  We are a family of 5.  The first time it was due to our oversight.  The kids were very little.  Baby was maybe 3 months.  Daughter was 22 months and son had just turned 4 so we never thought of getting a second room so upon check in all 5 of us were there and they originally weren't going to let us check in but I told them that my sister was picking the baby up.  The other time we knew going in the max was 4 but it was a few months after the first and it was insane for us to upgrade to a 2 BR for someone that weighed 15 lbs!   Hubby checked in by himself but we asked the concierge to get us car service and dinner reservations and somehow he spoke to the front desk and she said no they can't have 5 they are in a studio.  We told them that one of the kids wasn't ours but he was coming to dinner with us.  Moral of story just be aware.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 24, 2012)

Moral of the Story: If you're gonna violate "the rules," don't rub it in their face.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 24, 2012)

When I was there a couple of years ago, there was a glass wall between the bathroom and the bedroom.  There was a screen on a track that could be moved to mostly cover the glass, but it is controlled outside of the bath so you may be embarrassed if your family isn't used to seeing each other showering or using the facilities.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

*I wouldn't*

I just returned from W 57th  and I would advise against it. The rooms are tiny (typical in NYC)  so you will be cramped. Additionally there is no sleeper sofa or any sofa so your child will have sleep in your bed. The lobby is very small and the front desk staff is minimal so they get to know you by name, could be akward. Lastly, if you return after 11pm (easy to do in NYC) a security guard will ask for your name and room number. If he sees 3 people going into a studo he may get suspecious.


----------



## brp (Oct 8, 2014)

*Revisit for recent experiences*

In the future, we will likely want to bring my brother's family with us on a trip. They have a 10-year-old daughter. Will it work to get two studios- one for us, one for them, or are we likely to have problems? 

I just want to see what may have changed on this front in the last couple of years.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Nov 4, 2014)

brp said:


> In the future, we will likely want to bring my brother's family with us on a trip. They have a 10-year-old daughter. Will it work to get two studios- one for us, one for them, or are we likely to have problems?
> 
> I just want to see what may have changed on this front in the last couple of years.
> 
> Cheers.



Just wanted to check back and see if anyone had recent experiences with this.

Cheers.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 4, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> Moral of the Story: If you're gonna violate "the rules," don't rub it in their face.


Huh-Oh, if we're going to sneak 3 people into a 2 person room, we better not talk about morals - :rofl:

Just kidding, I couldn't pass up the humor (play on words) :hysterical:


----------



## brp (Nov 4, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Huh-Oh, if we're going to sneak 3 people into a 2 person room, we better not talk about morals - :rofl:
> 
> Just kidding, I couldn't pass up the humor (play on words) :hysterical:



Although, even playfully this wouldn't be strictly correct. This is a question, really, of ethics as opposed to morals...but it is a fine line 

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2015)

brp said:


> In the future, we will likely want to bring my brother's family with us on a trip. They have a 10-year-old daughter. Will it work to get two studios- one for us, one for them, or are we likely to have problems?
> 
> I just want to see what may have changed on this front in the last couple of years.
> 
> Cheers.



Well, the reservation is booked for Labor Day weekend, so we'll see how it goes. I was going to try and get a Studio for the two of us and a 1 Bedroom for the 3 of them, but no variants of the 1BD had all night available. so I got a Studio. I will keep looking to see if a 1BD opens up but, if not, we'll see how well this works 

With an 11-year-old, the returns after 11PM (when they check names at the door) will be unlikely for them. The lounge in the morning usually has a check, but they seem less strict.

Cheers.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Mar 30, 2015)

brp said:


> Well, the reservation is booked for Labor Day weekend, so we'll see how it goes. I was going to try and get a Studio for the two of us and a 1 Bedroom for the 3 of them, but no variants of the 1BD had all night available. so I got a Studio. I will keep looking to see if a 1BD opens up but, if not, we'll see how well this works
> 
> With an 11-year-old, the returns after 11PM (when they check names at the door) will be unlikely for them. The lounge in the morning usually has a check, but they seem less strict.
> 
> Cheers.



I might be there Labor Day weekend as well.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I might be there Labor Day weekend as well.



We should talk as things get closer.

Cheers.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Mar 31, 2015)

brp said:


> Well, the reservation is booked for Labor Day weekend, so we'll see how it goes. I was going to try and get a Studio for the two of us and a 1 Bedroom for the 3 of them, but no variants of the 1BD had all night available. so I got a Studio. I will keep looking to see if a 1BD opens up but, if not, we'll see how well this works
> 
> With an 11-year-old, the returns after 11PM (when they check names at the door) will be unlikely for them. The lounge in the morning usually has a check, but they seem less strict.
> 
> Cheers.



My daughter and I stayed there in late October and no one ever checked our names at the door.  We came back late a number of times.


----------



## brp (Apr 1, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> My daughter and I stayed there in late October and no one ever checked our names at the door.  We came back late a number of times.



When we've come back in the midnight timeframe there has been a person at the door. Could be a hit or miss sort of thing. But won't be an issue this time.

We're going there in May (just the two of us) with some late night plans at Birdland, so we'll find out anew 

Cheers.


----------

